# June Hawaiian Photo Contest: Enter Here!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

First off, congrats to Vortex for catching an adorable shot of Lulu! She looks like she enjoyed her photoshoot.  (sorry, that does mean you can't participate in this one :roll: )

Although a bit late, this month we are going to have a summery-Hawaiian-themed contest! 

Photos will be accepted up until the 19th. Please only one picture per member, 10 entries total will be accepted. Post your hedgie's name also. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

come on people! we need some pics over here! :lol: 
get out your cameras!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I could not help myself. It's not a hedgehog, but it sure is a great picture!  
I'll get one of Herisson soon.
[attachment=0:8ivcprw0]hula rat.jpg[/attachment:8ivcprw0]


----------



## Mr. Cheesy (Apr 18, 2009)

That is a amazing picture. What a beautiful creature. I love my rat Mr. Cheesy! :mrgreen: Herisson is my hedgehog too. I am his other mommy.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh! that is sooo cute!! i cant wait to get my ratties! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Herisson said:


> I could not help myself. It's not a hedgehog, but it sure is a great picture!
> I'll get one of Herisson soon.


OMG we have a winner :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: 
That is so funny and cute :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think we're going to repeat this contest, next month. Give people a break because it doesn't seem like many are interested right now. :lol:


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to participate, but just haven't been able to find the time! If there is a time extension then I will try to swing by the Dollar Tree this week for some props...


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe the them is too hard!! 

Well, I always have an idea for pictur contests but Hawai is hard!! :roll:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

you could always do next months them 4th of july perhaps? there are tons of things to use for that. even though hawaiian is a cute idea.. lol idk,


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

is this contest still available or is it canceled? also , can we post if it isn't Hawaiian just summery?


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

Could, if HHC went with the Fourth of July theme, we also go with the First of July for Canadians? A mix of both?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thelostsock said:


> Could, if HHC went with the Fourth of July theme, we also go with the First of July for Canadians? A mix of both?


im sure we could do that if we did the 4th of july idea, sence it would run all month anyways :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> is this contest still available or is it canceled? also , can we post if it isn't Hawaiian just summery?


For this month it is cancelled, we'll do this theme again another month. Yes, it was a summer/hawaiian theme.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Herisson said:


> I could not help myself. It's not a hedgehog, but it sure is a great picture!
> I'll get one of Herisson soon.


That rat picture is from the florida rat list! i'm part of that forum, lol! how cool


----------



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well Spike is quite happy he doesn't have to pose for pictures so soon after the last one :lol: 
I even had those cute little drink umbrellas all ready for him to pose with - but we'll let him have this month off - He's sooo not a fan of the camera! 

Anyway, I like the 4th of July theme, but let's not forget about our Canadian Hedgies in there too  maybe a combined Canada Day/4th of July photo contest? The 2 holidays are so close together! That'd be quite fun!!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

We have UK members too though, no?

I kinda just like the summer/Hawaiian idea... It seems pretty broad, honestly. I mean, how hard is it to do something tropical / summer fun / beachy /etc.?

Maybe we just need a list of brainstorms going?

Hula hedgie (like the rat)
Sandcastles
Surfing
Sunning
Mermaids (lol, Mer-hedgies?)
Sailing
Beach party
Tropical flowers
Sunsets
Snorkeling/Scuba diving
Swimming with ocean life (I see a hedgie with a stuffed dolphin!)


It seems like there's a lot one could do with a theme like that.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

here are my photos ,,,,





All the stock come directly from Hawaii ,,,,the plant is grow from seeds I buy at Honolulu ,,,the sand come from the beach of Honolulu ,,the keys holder , the neck lace and also the 2 littles dalphin are directly from Hawaiian Islands ,,,,,,but the little female hedgehog is Alani born at home and weights now 98 gr at 6 weeks ,,,,,,

The second photo is the one that i prefer ,,


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute Coco! This contest was cancelled, you can enter your picture another month when we use the same theme.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Not Hawaiin, but summer themed. I really like this one!
Oh and yes I know the contest was cancelled hehe.
[attachment=0:119wbugt]4466_198781605180_610580180_6988733_192424_n.jpg[/attachment:119wbugt]


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

LizardGirl 
I know the contest is cancelled but i just want to show you what I have done ,
we are not obligate to always have contest to see some beautiful pics    

Ahava your picture is so beautifulllllllll


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awwes thanks Coco!!! =)


----------

